# Smoking Carp



## Scavenger (Jan 1, 2011)

I have read several places that carp can be smoked and is very delicious. I have never eaten any because I have always considered it a trash fish. Has anyone here tried it and if so, was it good and how did you prepare it? I need some smoking recipes if it's worth the time. I would like some smoking ideas for other fish also.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I love carp. My favorite fish. We've never smoked it though, sorry. But it is definitely not trash.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

It's not a trash fish. The rest of the world loves it. DW caught a monster this summer and we filleted it and cut it into big chunks, breaded and fried. Great. And anyway, you're a scavenger 

Here's my brine recipe I use on most any fish I smoke, usually salmon, steelhead, trout, kokanee, but I bet it would work on carp and now I want to try.

In a 5 gallon bucket:

1 gal warm water
2 cups kosher or pickling salt
2 cups brown sugar
4 TBS garlic powder
8 TBS onion powder
2 ounce bottle mapleine flavoring
1.5 cups karo corn syrup

Mix good, add trimmed fillets after cutting meat down to skin about every 1.5-2".

Let brine 6 to 12 hours. Dry on paper towels then on rack until skin forms on meat. Brush with honey if you like. Pepper heavily with crushed or cracked black pepper.

Preheat smoker, smoke for 6-12 hours or until completely done. You can finish it in oven at 200 degrees.


----------



## Scavenger (Jan 1, 2011)

Hahaha...Yes, I guess I am a Scavenger...I'll try just about anything at least once! I like that brine recipe and I'm going to try it...thanks!


----------



## Spotted Owl (Jul 5, 2010)

Fish smoking we go simple. For most everything we just use salt. We use softener salt abt $5 for 50# last time we bought it. Fillet and place in a bowl skin side down, a layer of salt so you can't see the meat. Then more fillets this time flesh down and a thin layer of salt. Then repeat flesh to flesh and skin to skin. Leave this to sit between 30 and 45 min. Quick rinse and let dry on the racks until the shell comes on good then hot smoke. You'll want to play with the salt and times to get your liking. The only time we brine is in a cold smoke and haven't done that with carp yet or with occasional salmon and steelhead. This is the only way my family will eat rock fish and enjoy it smoked. Carp do have floating bones so be mind full. Also be sure to scale them before anything. Them scales can be big thick and nasty if you bite into them. We have a couple bow shoots every year and one of they guys at the shoot takes as many as people will give and then cans them. It does take care of the bones somewhat. It isn't to bad but I prefer it other ways. He gives the jars to the church and they send them out with the baskets so long as the need is there and people return the jars. 



Owl


----------

